# Red Sash



## army

Posted by *"Brian Walford" <bwalford@home.com>* on *Thu, 10 Feb 2000 18:50:35 -0700*
I was very interested to learn about the Infantry Sash in an earlier 
digest.
Some questions which came to mind:
    1.    When did the sash come in to use?
    2.    Did Rifle Regiments QOR, VdeQ, MRR, etc wear the sash?
    3.    I have noticed at least two different colours, what is the 
significance?
Thanks for the interest, Brian Walford bwalford@home.com
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I was very interested to learn about 
the Infantry
Sash in an earlier digest.
Some questions which came to 
mind:
 1. 
When did
the sash come in to use?
 2. 
Did Rifle
Regiments QOR, VdeQ, MRR, etc wear the sash?
 3. 
I have
noticed at least two different colours, what is the 
significance?
Thanks for the interest, Brian Walford 
bwalford@home.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 10 Feb 2000 21:36:55 -0500*
Well, I‘m not going to try and bluff my way out of this one, but I can try
to get some info for you on that at work tomorrow. I‘ll be sure to let you
know what I find out. Now you piqued my interest as well.
John Davis, Cpl
3 RCR O-Coy
----- Original Message -----
From: "Brian Walford" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 10, 2000 8:50 PM
Subject: Red Sash
I was very interested to learn about the Infantry Sash in an earlier digest.
Some questions which came to mind:
    1.    When did the sash come in to use?
    2.    Did Rifle Regiments QOR, VdeQ, MRR, etc wear the sash?
    3.    I have noticed at least two different colours, what is the
significance?
Thanks for the interest, Brian Walford bwalford@home.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"JEFF HYSLOP" <jeffhyslop@home.com>* on *Fri, 11 Feb 2000 00:04:40 -0700*
I am a WO retired, PPCLI, RCR. 3 Mech CDO, 2 CDO, Cheers
I will be glad to give you the real story of the only battle won with a
formal rec....
The sash.. No Office can wear it.. No other rank can earn it only on ...
The only "Mess" you can earn your way into is the Snr NCO‘s Mess by
performance.  Dirt and per excepance.  Not education,  petigree, or money.
The office corp has forget the basics of  Leadership.  If these basics were
followed were we be now....
-----Original Message-----
From: John Davis 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Thursday, February 10, 2000 20:42
Subject: Re: Red Sash
>Well, I‘m not going to try and bluff my way out of this one, but I can try
>to get some info for you on that at work tomorrow. I‘ll be sure to let you
>know what I find out. Now you piqued my interest as well.
>
>John Davis, Cpl
>3 RCR O-Coy
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Brian Walford" 
>To: 
>Sent: Thursday, February 10, 2000 8:50 PM
>Subject: Red Sash
>
>
>I was very interested to learn about the Infantry Sash in an earlier
digest.
>Some questions which came to mind:
>    1.    When did the sash come in to use?
>    2.    Did Rifle Regiments QOR, VdeQ, MRR, etc wear the sash?
>    3.    I have noticed at least two different colours, what is the
>significance?
>
>Thanks for the interest, Brian Walford bwalford@home.com
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Fri, 11 Feb 2000 12:27:38 -0500*
I seem to remember a tale of how colour sergeants those who escorted the
junior officer who actually held the colours during battle would prepare
themselves before battle by wrapping a large piece of cloth the ‘sash‘
over their shoulder. When, and if, the officer was wounded, they could sling
him in the ‘sash‘ and still have hands free to use their weapon or hold the
colours. As the wounded officer would bleed all over the ‘sash‘ they
ultimately adopted a red sash. The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish regiments
but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se although
many have them on their cap badges.
I don‘t know if the above story is gospel, but it does make sense in a
British Army tradition sort of way.
-----Original Message-----
From: Brian Walford [mailto:bwalford@home.com]
Sent: February 10, 2000 8:51 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Red Sash
I was very interested to learn about the Infantry Sash in an earlier digest.
Some questions which came to mind:
    1.    When did the sash come in to use?
    2.    Did Rifle Regiments QOR, VdeQ, MRR, etc wear the sash?
    3.    I have noticed at least two different colours, what is the
significance?

Thanks for the interest, Brian Walford bwalford@home.com


--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Pullman" <jpullman@bserv.com>* on *Fri, 11 Feb 2000 13:30:38 -0800*
Listen, buddy....
I‘m also a WO retired, RCR and 2 CDO, 3 CDO  and SVC CDO. Spent time with 3
Mech though I won‘t brag about it. Reason being I was the minority with
wings on my chest. Anyway, If you got an opinion, make sure its typed
properly. I couldn‘t figure out what the ****  your message was other then to
chastise the officer corp.
John Pullman
-----Original Message-----
From: JEFF HYSLOP 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: February 10, 2000 9:58 PM
Subject: Re: Red Sash
>I am a WO retired, PPCLI, RCR. 3 Mech CDO, 2 CDO, Cheers
>
>I will be glad to give you the real story of the only battle won with a
>formal rec....
>
>The sash.. No Office can wear it.. No other rank can earn it only on ...
>
>
>The only "Mess" you can earn your way into is the Snr NCO‘s Mess by
>performance.  Dirt and per excepance.  Not education,  petigree, or money.
>The office corp has forget the basics of  Leadership.  If these basics were
>followed were we be now....
>
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: John Davis 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: Thursday, February 10, 2000 20:42
>Subject: Re: Red Sash
>
>
>>Well, I‘m not going to try and bluff my way out of this one, but I can try
>>to get some info for you on that at work tomorrow. I‘ll be sure to let you
>>know what I find out. Now you piqued my interest as well.
>>
>>John Davis, Cpl
>>3 RCR O-Coy
>>
>>----- Original Message -----
>>From: "Brian Walford" 
>>To: 
>>Sent: Thursday, February 10, 2000 8:50 PM
>>Subject: Red Sash
>>
>>
>>I was very interested to learn about the Infantry Sash in an earlier
>digest.
>>Some questions which came to mind:
>>    1.    When did the sash come in to use?
>>    2.    Did Rifle Regiments QOR, VdeQ, MRR, etc wear the sash?
>>    3.    I have noticed at least two different colours, what is the
>>significance?
>>
>>Thanks for the interest, Brian Walford bwalford@home.com
>>
>>
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Fri, 11 Feb 2000 18:44:03 -0800*
Well done and Well said - I was reluctant to reply to this mailing because
of the ‘officer‘ reference.
Green
----- Original Message -----
From: John Pullman 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 11, 2000 1:30 PM
Subject: Re: Red Sash
> Listen, buddy....
> I‘m also a WO retired, RCR and 2 CDO, 3 CDO  and SVC CDO. Spent time with
3
> Mech though I won‘t brag about it. Reason being I was the minority with
> wings on my chest. Anyway, If you got an opinion, make sure its typed
> properly. I couldn‘t figure out what the ****  your message was other then
to
> chastise the officer corp.
> John Pullman
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Pullman" <jpullman@bserv.com>* on *Fri, 11 Feb 2000 19:36:43 -0800*
Yeah, there I am "Not passing a fault". Damn this military background! :
-----Original Message-----
From: Gareth Green 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: March 18, 2036 9:18 PM
Subject: Re: Red Sash
>Well done and Well said - I was reluctant to reply to this mailing because
>of the ‘officer‘ reference.
>
>Green
>----- Original Message -----
>From: John Pullman 
>To: 
>Sent: Friday, February 11, 2000 1:30 PM
>Subject: Re: Red Sash
>
>
>> Listen, buddy....
>> I‘m also a WO retired, RCR and 2 CDO, 3 CDO  and SVC CDO. Spent time with
>3
>> Mech though I won‘t brag about it. Reason being I was the minority with
>> wings on my chest. Anyway, If you got an opinion, make sure its typed
>> properly. I couldn‘t figure out what the ****  your message was other then
>to
>> chastise the officer corp.
>> John Pullman
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bryon McLeod" <argyllphile@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 12 Feb 2000 21:27:03 GMT*
. The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish regiments
but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se although
many have them on their cap badges.
Hi all ,....
I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it is 
sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very same 
is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
Bryon
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 12 Feb 2000 20:12:30 -0800*
The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
tunics! 
Ian Edwards
Bryon McLeod wrote:
> 
> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish regiments
> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se although
> many have them on their cap badges.
> 
> Hi all ,....
> 
> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it is
> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very same
> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
> 
> Bryon
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Mon, 14 Feb 2000 12:41:53 -0500*
You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn by
some Highland Regiment officers.
BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk sashes
and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO paying
for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
then!
-----Original Message-----
From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Red Sash
The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
tunics! 
Ian Edwards
Bryon McLeod wrote:
> 
> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
regiments
> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se although
> many have them on their cap badges.
> 
> Hi all ,....
> 
> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
is
> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
same
> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
> 
> Bryon
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"JEFF HYSLOP" <jeffhyslop@home.com>* on *Mon, 14 Feb 2000 16:54:22 -0700*
Clive
You sound like someone that has never worn a sash!
-----Original Message-----
From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 10:52
Subject: RE: Red Sash
>You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
>sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
>too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
>different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
>darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn
by
>some Highland Regiment officers.
>BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
>Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
sashes
>and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO paying
>for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
>then!
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
>Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Red Sash
>
>
>The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
>of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
>am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
>and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
>sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
>Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
>in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
>wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
>that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
>tunics!
>
>Ian Edwards
>
>Bryon McLeod wrote:
>>
>> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
>> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
>regiments
>> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
although
>> many have them on their cap badges.
>>
>> Hi all ,....
>>
>> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
>is
>> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
>same
>> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
>>
>> Bryon
>>
>> ______________________________________________________
>> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"JEFF HYSLOP" <jeffhyslop@home.com>* on *Mon, 14 Feb 2000 19:56:13 -0700*
Later.
-----Original Message-----
From: JEFF HYSLOP 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 16:48
Subject: Re: Red Sash
>Clive
>
>You sound like someone that has never worn a sash!
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 10:52
>Subject: RE: Red Sash
>
>
>>You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
>>sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
>>too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
>>different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
>>darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn
>by
>>some Highland Regiment officers.
>>BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
>>Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
>sashes
>>and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO
paying
>>for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
>>then!
>>
>>-----Original Message-----
>>From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
>>Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Re: Red Sash
>>
>>
>>The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
>>of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
>>am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
>>and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
>>sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
>>Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
>>in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
>>wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
>>that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
>>tunics!
>>
>>Ian Edwards
>>
>>Bryon McLeod wrote:
>>>
>>> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
>>> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
>>regiments
>>> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
>although
>>> many have them on their cap badges.
>>>
>>> Hi all ,....
>>>
>>> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
>>is
>>> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
>>same
>>> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
>>>
>>> Bryon
>>>
>>> ______________________________________________________
>>> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>
>>> --------------------------------------------------------
>>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>> message body.
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"JEFF HYSLOP" <jeffhyslop@home.com>* on *Mon, 14 Feb 2000 20:14:49 -0700*
Dear Clive:
The color colours are distictive of the Sgt. and SNR NCO Rank. One being red
and the other maroon.  The origin, told and taught to me by the British
Infantry school was the sash was the snr rankers who pushed the troops
forward with the shorter version of the pikes.  At battles end this same
rankers took their bedrolls and made them into streatchers.  When one of
Royalty seen the color of the Snr rankers bedrolls that were of course still
in use, was appalyed and decreeded that that the rankers should wear the
bedrollssash as a battle honor.
Jeff
-----Original Message-----
From: JEFF HYSLOP 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 16:48
Subject: Re: Red Sash
>Clive
>
>You sound like someone that has never worn a sash!
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 10:52
>Subject: RE: Red Sash
>
>
>>You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
>>sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
>>too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
>>different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
>>darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn
>by
>>some Highland Regiment officers.
>>BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
>>Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
>sashes
>>and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO
paying
>>for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
>>then!
>>
>>-----Original Message-----
>>From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
>>Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Re: Red Sash
>>
>>
>>The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
>>of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
>>am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
>>and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
>>sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
>>Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
>>in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
>>wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
>>that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
>>tunics!
>>
>>Ian Edwards
>>
>>Bryon McLeod wrote:
>>>
>>> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
>>> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
>>regiments
>>> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
>although
>>> many have them on their cap badges.
>>>
>>> Hi all ,....
>>>
>>> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
>>is
>>> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
>>same
>>> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
>>>
>>> Bryon
>>>
>>> ______________________________________________________
>>> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>
>>> --------------------------------------------------------
>>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>> message body.
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 14 Feb 2000 21:09:32 -0800*
Burgundy is probably correct or closer to correct than my guess as 
maroon. But I wonder why the sashes of your GCC MWO were on his PCE
Card? Such items weren‘t on scale of issue for Sr NCOs as late as 1972
when I was last a Sgt in the LEdmnR. Nor should they have been, say I. I
can recall the opposite problem some had who were vertically challenged
and/or lacking in girth it was necessary to tie an extra knot in the
sash to keep it from drooping down below the knees. 
But I‘m having trouble visualizing a WO1/CWO of Infantry wearing a sash
around the shoulder. Can‘t seem to recall what order of dress. Suspect
that this is in error?
And do you remember the Sam Browns worn by WO2s? Looked a bit like
telephone linemen ready to climb the pole, particularly when worn with
bush shirts and trousers.
For the uninitiated, the strap was worn off the shoulder, dangling
below the waist belt, and bush clothing was the forerunner of combats
but worn only in the summer. 
Ian Edwards
Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> 
> You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
> sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
> too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
> different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
> darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn by
> some Highland Regiment officers.
> BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
> Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk sashes
> and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO paying
> for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
> then!
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Red Sash
> 
> The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
> of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
> am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
> and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
> sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
> Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
> in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
> wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
> that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
> tunics!
> 
> Ian Edwards
> 
> Bryon McLeod wrote:
> >
> > . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
> > regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
> regiments
> > but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se although
> > many have them on their cap badges.
> >
> > Hi all ,....
> >
> > I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
> is
> > sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
> same
> > is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
> >
> > Bryon
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Tue, 15 Feb 2000 07:47:15 -0500*
Jeff, 
Only in Cadets where I had the honour of being the cadet RSM of the British
Commonwealth‘s oldest cadet corps - Bishop‘s College School Cadet Corps
CC2 founded in 1836. However, if your comment is based on my previous
post, I should tell you that I, as a lowly 2LT, only did the SI. It was the
CO who passed sentence.
-----Original Message-----
From: JEFF HYSLOP [mailto:jeffhyslop@home.com]
Sent: February 14, 2000 6:54 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Red Sash
Clive
You sound like someone that has never worn a sash!
-----Original Message-----
From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 10:52
Subject: RE: Red Sash
>You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
>sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
>too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
>different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
>darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn
by
>some Highland Regiment officers.
>BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
>Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
sashes
>and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO paying
>for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
>then!
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
>Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Red Sash
>
>
>The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
>of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
>am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
>and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
>sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
>Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
>in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
>wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
>that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
>tunics!
>
>Ian Edwards
>
>Bryon McLeod wrote:
>>
>> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
>> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
>regiments
>> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
although
>> many have them on their cap badges.
>>
>> Hi all ,....
>>
>> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
>is
>> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
>same
>> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
>>
>> Bryon
>>
>> ______________________________________________________
>> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Tue, 15 Feb 2000 07:52:07 -0500*
Ian,
I probably should have added that this was with the Public Duties
Detachment, now called Ceremonial Guard, or to the uninitiated "The Changing
of the Guard" on Parliament Hill. I had the privilege of commanding a
platoon Division in both 1974 and 1975. For a young Reserve officer there
was no better training available at the time - you commanded the same 36 men
for 3 1/2 months during garrison work, field work and the ceremonial.
-----Original Message-----
From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
Sent: February 15, 2000 12:10 AM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: "Red" Sash
Burgundy is probably correct or closer to correct than my guess as 
maroon. But I wonder why the sashes of your GCC MWO were on his PCE
Card? Such items weren‘t on scale of issue for Sr NCOs as late as 1972
when I was last a Sgt in the LEdmnR. Nor should they have been, say I. I
can recall the opposite problem some had who were vertically challenged
and/or lacking in girth it was necessary to tie an extra knot in the
sash to keep it from drooping down below the knees. 
But I‘m having trouble visualizing a WO1/CWO of Infantry wearing a sash
around the shoulder. Can‘t seem to recall what order of dress. Suspect
that this is in error?
And do you remember the Sam Browns worn by WO2s? Looked a bit like
telephone linemen ready to climb the pole, particularly when worn with
bush shirts and trousers.
For the uninitiated, the strap was worn off the shoulder, dangling
below the waist belt, and bush clothing was the forerunner of combats
but worn only in the summer. 
Ian Edwards
Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> 
> You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
> sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
> too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
> different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
> darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn
by
> some Highland Regiment officers.
> BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
> Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
sashes
> and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO
paying
> for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
> then!
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Red Sash
> 
> The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
> of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
> am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
> and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
> sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
> Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
> in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
> wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
> that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
> tunics!
> 
> Ian Edwards
> 
> Bryon McLeod wrote:
> >
> > . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
> > regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
> regiments
> > but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
although
> > many have them on their cap badges.
> >
> > Hi all ,....
> >
> > I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
> is
> > sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
> same
> > is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
> >
> > Bryon
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 15 Feb 2000 08:06:30 -0700*
--------------2BBA2FC7CAB72ABFA0E2B947
Clive,
        1836? I understood that CC2 was formed as a drill association in 1864
around the Fenian raids. Do you have any literature or info on the 1836 date?
I‘m doing research into the cadet movement and this would be most helpful.
Thanks...
Francois Arseneault
Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> Jeff,
>
> Only in Cadets where I had the honour of being the cadet RSM of the British
> Commonwealth‘s oldest cadet corps - Bishop‘s College School Cadet Corps
> CC2 founded in 1836. However, if your comment is based on my previous
> post, I should tell you that I, as a lowly 2LT, only did the SI. It was the
> CO who passed sentence.
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: JEFF HYSLOP [mailto:jeffhyslop@home.com]
> Sent: February 14, 2000 6:54 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Red Sash
>
> Clive
>
> You sound like someone that has never worn a sash!
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 10:52
> Subject: RE: Red Sash
>
> >You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
> >sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
> >too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
> >different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
> >darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn
> by
> >some Highland Regiment officers.
> >BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
> >Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
> sashes
> >and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO paying
> >for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
> >then!
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> >Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: Red Sash
> >
> >
> >The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
> >of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
> >am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
> >and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
> >sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
> >Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
> >in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
> >wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
> >that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
> >tunics!
> >
> >Ian Edwards
> >
> >Bryon McLeod wrote:
> >>
> >> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
> >> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
> >regiments
> >> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
> although
> >> many have them on their cap badges.
> >>
> >> Hi all ,....
> >>
> >> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
> >is
> >> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
> >same
> >> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
> >>
> >> Bryon
> >>
> >> ______________________________________________________
> >> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------2BBA2FC7CAB72ABFA0E2B947
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------2BBA2FC7CAB72ABFA0E2B947--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Alan Woolley <awoolley@iaw.on.ca>* on *Tue, 15 Feb 2000 11:00:33 -0500*
WO1s wore the officer‘s maroon waist sash with patrols or full dress Sam Browne
with other orders basically the same as officers. With unification and the
introduction of the CF green uniform, officers ceased wearing sashes so the CWOs
began wearing the WO‘s sash. Some units PPCLI for example have re-introduced the
officers sash and it is worn by their CWOs.
Cheers,
Alan Woolley
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Burgundy is probably correct or closer to correct than my guess as
> maroon. But I wonder why the sashes of your GCC MWO were on his PCE
> Card? Such items weren‘t on scale of issue for Sr NCOs as late as 1972
> when I was last a Sgt in the LEdmnR. Nor should they have been, say I. I
> can recall the opposite problem some had who were vertically challenged
> and/or lacking in girth it was necessary to tie an extra knot in the
> sash to keep it from drooping down below the knees.
>
> But I‘m having trouble visualizing a WO1/CWO of Infantry wearing a sash
> around the shoulder. Can‘t seem to recall what order of dress. Suspect
> that this is in error?
>
> And do you remember the Sam Browns worn by WO2s? Looked a bit like
> telephone linemen ready to climb the pole, particularly when worn with
> bush shirts and trousers.
> For the uninitiated, the strap was worn off the shoulder, dangling
> below the waist belt, and bush clothing was the forerunner of combats
> but worn only in the summer.
> Ian Edwards
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 15 Feb 2000 18:38:49 -0800*
Clive and Francois:
Doesn‘t UCC carry Battle Honours from the War of 1812 or was it just
the Fenian Raids?.
"F. A." wrote:
> 
> Clive,
> 
>         1836? I understood that CC2 was formed as a drill association in 1864
> around the Fenian raids. Do you have any literature or info on the 1836 date?
> I‘m doing research into the cadet movement and this would be most helpful.
> Thanks...
> 
> Francois Arseneault
> 
> Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> 
> > Jeff,
> >
> > Only in Cadets where I had the honour of being the cadet RSM of the British
> > Commonwealth‘s oldest cadet corps - Bishop‘s College School Cadet Corps
> > CC2 founded in 1836. However, if your comment is based on my previous
> > post, I should tell you that I, as a lowly 2LT, only did the SI. It was the
> > CO who passed sentence.
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: JEFF HYSLOP [mailto:jeffhyslop@home.com]
> > Sent: February 14, 2000 6:54 PM
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: Re: Red Sash
> >
> > Clive
> >
> > You sound like someone that has never worn a sash!
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 10:52
> > Subject: RE: Red Sash
> >
> > >You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
> > >sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
> > >too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
> > >different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
> > >darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn
> > by
> > >some Highland Regiment officers.
> > >BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
> > >Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
> > sashes
> > >and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO paying
> > >for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
> > >then!
> > >
> > >-----Original Message-----
> > >From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> > >Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Re: Red Sash
> > >
> > >
> > >The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
> > >of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
> > >am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
> > >and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
> > >sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
> > >Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
> > >in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
> > >wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
> > >that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
> > >tunics!
> > >
> > >Ian Edwards
> > >
> > >Bryon McLeod wrote:
> > >>
> > >> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
> > >> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
> > >regiments
> > >> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
> > although
> > >> many have them on their cap badges.
> > >>
> > >> Hi all ,....
> > >>
> > >> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
> > >is
> > >> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
> > >same
> > >> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
> > >>
> > >> Bryon
> > >>
> > >> ______________________________________________________
> > >> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >>
> > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> message body.
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 16 Feb 2000 00:20:59 -0700*
--------------D9A72B7541A59299F7649EE1
Fenian Raids, but Ottawa really doesn‘t like hearing about. As well I believe there
were several cadets who received the General Service Canada - Fenian Raids medal.
I‘m still looking up the info...I have it around here... somewhere...
Francois
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Clive and Francois:
>
> Doesn‘t UCC carry Battle Honours from the War of 1812 or was it just
> the Fenian Raids?.
>
> "F. A." wrote:
> >
> > Clive,
> >
> >         1836? I understood that CC2 was formed as a drill association in 1864
> > around the Fenian raids. Do you have any literature or info on the 1836 date?
> > I‘m doing research into the cadet movement and this would be most helpful.
> > Thanks...
> >
> > Francois Arseneault
> >
> > Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> >
> > > Jeff,
> > >
> > > Only in Cadets where I had the honour of being the cadet RSM of the British
> > > Commonwealth‘s oldest cadet corps - Bishop‘s College School Cadet Corps
> > > CC2 founded in 1836. However, if your comment is based on my previous
> > > post, I should tell you that I, as a lowly 2LT, only did the SI. It was the
> > > CO who passed sentence.
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: JEFF HYSLOP [mailto:jeffhyslop@home.com]
> > > Sent: February 14, 2000 6:54 PM
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > Subject: Re: Red Sash
> > >
> > > Clive
> > >
> > > You sound like someone that has never worn a sash!
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 10:52
> > > Subject: RE: Red Sash
> > >
> > > >You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
> > > >sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
> > > >too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
> > > >different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
> > > >darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn
> > > by
> > > >some Highland Regiment officers.
> > > >BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
> > > >Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
> > > sashes
> > > >and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO paying
> > > >for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
> > > >then!
> > > >
> > > >-----Original Message-----
> > > >From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> > > >Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
> > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: Red Sash
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
> > > >of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
> > > >am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
> > > >and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
> > > >sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
> > > >Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
> > > >in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
> > > >wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
> > > >that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
> > > >tunics!
> > > >
> > > >Ian Edwards
> > > >
> > > >Bryon McLeod wrote:
> > > >>
> > > >> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
> > > >> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
> > > >regiments
> > > >> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
> > > although
> > > >> many have them on their cap badges.
> > > >>
> > > >> Hi all ,....
> > > >>
> > > >> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
> > > >is
> > > >> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
> > > >same
> > > >> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
> > > >>
> > > >> Bryon
> > > >>
> > > >> ______________________________________________________
> > > >> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >>
> > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> message body.
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------D9A72B7541A59299F7649EE1
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------D9A72B7541A59299F7649EE1--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"JEFF HYSLOP" <jeffhyslop@home.com>* on *Thu, 17 Feb 2000 20:01:45 -0700*
Clive:
Soldier on, no disrespect.
Cheers to your CO.
-----Original Message-----
From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Tuesday, February 15, 2000 05:50
Subject: RE: Red Sash
>Jeff,
>
>Only in Cadets where I had the honour of being the cadet RSM of the British
>Commonwealth‘s oldest cadet corps - Bishop‘s College School Cadet Corps
>CC2 founded in 1836. However, if your comment is based on my previous
>post, I should tell you that I, as a lowly 2LT, only did the SI. It was the
>CO who passed sentence.
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: JEFF HYSLOP [mailto:jeffhyslop@home.com]
>Sent: February 14, 2000 6:54 PM
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Red Sash
>
>
>Clive
>
>You sound like someone that has never worn a sash!
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 10:52
>Subject: RE: Red Sash
>
>
>>You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a darker
>>sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because I had
>>too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
>>different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in a
>>darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that worn
>by
>>some Highland Regiment officers.
>>BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
>>Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
>sashes
>>and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO
paying
>>for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3 days pay
>>then!
>>
>>-----Original Message-----
>>From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
>>Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Re: Red Sash
>>
>>
>>The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
>>of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will, but I
>>am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and ?
>>and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
>>sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
>>Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become formalized
>>in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
>>wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up" in
>>that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on CF
>>tunics!
>>
>>Ian Edwards
>>
>>Bryon McLeod wrote:
>>>
>>> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
>>> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
>>regiments
>>> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
>although
>>> many have them on their cap badges.
>>>
>>> Hi all ,....
>>>
>>> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret sash it
>>is
>>> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the very
>>same
>>> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
>>>
>>> Bryon
>>>
>>> ______________________________________________________
>>> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>
>>> --------------------------------------------------------
>>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>> message body.
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

